# Dirt 3 executable has stopped working



## karthikeayan (May 17, 2012)

I installed dirt 3, with excitement... but after installing I was sad...  ... the game opens, displays amd gaming experience thing... after that, it says "dirt3 executable has stopped working" and closes...

what is the solution for this?
am using HP Pavilion G6-1209, AMD Quad Core with AMD Raedon 1GB Graphics Card...


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Try this. 

Go to C:\Documents\DIRT3 and look for your \hardwaresettings.cfg (config) file and open it in Notepad. You want to look for dx9 and set it as true. It should look like this when you are done: <directx forcedx9="true".


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is your video card?
model and name?
if you don't know its exact name

download GPUz from my sig open it take a screenshot, post it here


----------



## karthikeayan (May 17, 2012)

Hi Flight Sim Guy,
I tried with directx forcedx9="true". its not working.


----------



## karthikeayan (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rockmaster,
Graphics Processor Name: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6520G
Code Name: Sumo
Technology: 32mm
Memrory: 1024 MBytes


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download the latest games for windows live client
here:

Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com

also download the latest driver for your video card

go here:

AMD Driver Autodetect

and download the tool to auto detect the right video card and download the drivers


----------



## karthikeayan (May 17, 2012)

Hi RockmasteR,

Thanks for your post.
I tried installing Latest Drivers using AMD Catalyst Install Manager...

Bad Luck for me   

Still Dirt3 not working....
same error

Dirt 3 executable has stopped working

Hate this error...!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you download and install the Games for Windows live client?
the link is in my previous post


----------

